# Life with three goldens... :)



## Sunny Delight (Mar 10, 2007)

I just took this video tonight after I decided to lay down on the floor with the dogs for a few minutes. I could hear them behind me, nails clicking, following eachother around the house, teasing eachother with toys... My son goes back to school tomorrow after being home for 4 school days, so I hope to have time to get them out on a hike and into some water now that stuff has melted around here (and by stuff, I don't mean snow, just frozen mud and icy water!)

The video quality is not good, as it's dark (dogs blocking the light) and I can't tell what's going on half the time, but just the same, this is a little piece of the happiest part of my days... being buried in goldens!!:heartbeat


----------



## Jersey's Mom (Nov 25, 2007)

Nothing meets being in the middle of a dog pile!!! Very cute!

Julie and Jersey


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

I have just two and I can relate. : Every lunch time and coming home from work I'm in the middle of a squirming golden pig pile. Those pig piles are great but my favorite is the half asleep goldens in the morning.


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

I know what you mean 3 are so much fun to have around, cute video




























 


 It's a Girl, *Cheyenne Opal
*


----------



## Sunny Delight (Mar 10, 2007)

Oaklys Dad said:


> Those pig piles are great but my favorite is the half asleep goldens in the morning.


Oh, I hear ya on that one, too! I layed around on the bed with the three dogs and my son watching a game show and the dogs all konked out, so much so that two were completely on their backs, front legs straight out, hair falling every which way, feet directly in our faces (I mean actually touching!) I wished I'd had the camera!! This was after Sunny finished her treadmill workout.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

That is my favorite place to be laying in a golden pile. But I add a dash of white with my eskie.


----------



## Carraig (Jan 4, 2008)

Yup, I remember those times well. Big feathery tails in the face no matter which way you turn. Good memories.


----------



## Sunny Delight (Mar 10, 2007)

Carraig said:


> Yup, I remember those times well. Big feathery tails in the face no matter which way you turn. Good memories.


Oh, yes, the feathery tails in the face, sorta like curtains that you can sort of see through!  So you've had larger quantities of Goldens in the past?


----------



## HuntersMomma (Sep 25, 2007)

aaww look at those babies

they are tryin to get ya to play with them


----------



## Lego&Jacub (Jul 18, 2006)

AWWW.... yup... that's just how it is!!! Love the vid!!!!


----------



## gold'nchocolate (May 31, 2005)

Karen, I love having 3 goldens and you are right...watching them play is one of the happiest parts of my day. I used to wonder how 3 dogs would be able to play with one another but they work it out and sometimes there are even 4 dogs in on the "tug of war--keep away" game because Vanilla is in on it too. It would be a shame to send Mitchell on to a new home now, since he fits in so well at your house...hint, hint...lol.


----------



## Rosco's Mom (May 1, 2007)

LMAO that is too cute. I get that with one dog....i'm sure its alot better with three though...

maybe i need to have a talk with the boyfriend....


----------



## Sunny Delight (Mar 10, 2007)

gold'nchocolate said:


> Karen, I love having 3 goldens and you are right...watching them play is one of the happiest parts of my day. I used to wonder how 3 dogs would be able to play with one another but they work it out and sometimes there are even 4 dogs in on the "tug of war--keep away" game because Vanilla is in on it too. It would be a shame to send Mitchell on to a new home now, since he fits in so well at your house...hint, hint...lol.


Yeah, I know, wouldn't it be, though? But I don't think the rest of the family is quite as enamored as I am. The kids love him when it's convenient, but he does make things more chaotic. Instead of peacefulness and quiet dogs, there tends to be a lot of activity. That is why the kids love fostering. It's like we get a new, novel dog for a while, but then eventually everything goes back to the calmness of our two extremely special pups. I imagine with 4, life must be so hectic at your home! And your kids are younger than mine, too! (which actually could be a good thing if they are still in the "nice" ages!)


----------



## gold'nchocolate (May 31, 2005)

Sunny Delight said:


> I imagine with 4, life must be so hectic at your home! And your kids are younger than mine, too! (which actually could be a good thing if they are still in the "nice" ages!)


I actually have *5* dogs : , although I tell everyone that Hershey doesn't count since she sleeps all day long and I hardly know she is there. So does this mean that Mitchell is still open for applications?


----------



## Sunny Delight (Mar 10, 2007)

gold'nchocolate said:


> I actually have *5* dogs : , although I tell everyone that Hershey doesn't count since she sleeps all day long and I hardly know she is there. So does this mean that Mitchell is still open for applications?


I had originally thought you had 5, and I knew about Hershey, but then you said three goldens, so I did the math and got 4, but now I remember Vanilla, the black labbie!! Keep an eye on the website for Mitchell's updated pics and bio!


----------



## Kzwicker (Aug 14, 2007)

All I could see for a bit was golden butts! That was a very cute video  Your pups are just beautiful..


----------

